# Rolex Oysterquartz Brochure



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

This brochure came in the mail today.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the watch. Already had it. It is a serious lump of gold. Not everyone's cup of tea. And a far cry from the Hamiltons that I normally concern myself with.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That is one serious chunk of gold Dave and one lovely watch, at todays gold prices it must be worth a fortune even more with the Rolex name on it great brochure to go with it.


----------



## itsguy (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow! That must weigh a ton, a stainless steel OQ is already heavy. An acquired taste it may be, but it's quite something. Enjoy!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Stunning watch & IMO the coolest looking Quartz movement ever !

:thumbup:


----------



## julioa007 (Nov 2, 2011)

WOW... she is a Beutty mate... Well done, I would love to borrow it for the weekend! Nice indeed.


----------



## JudgeBaxter (Sep 18, 2009)

oooffff.......Gold.......What a peice - I'd love to know who the original owner was......Tony Montana maybe??


----------

